# Apple cider



## Dman (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi guys, 

My local grocer is selling apples really cheap and I really want to try my hand at making hard cider. 

I don't have a juice or a press and if possible would like to avoid buying one.
Can I use the nylon bag method or it is not recommended for cider? 

Also, I'd like a carbonated/fizzy final product. How would I go about archiving that? I don't know if its "safe" just bottling at 5-6% and letting the yeast keep going, and also I cant figure out how to get around clearing the cider and still keeping enough active suspended yeast to do the job.

So far all I've got is that I need around 180 mixed apples for a 5 Gal batch. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dman (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe I got a bit greedy with my post 

Does anyone have a recipe for hard cider?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 23, 2009)

Dman, look through this post from Northern Winos, shows how to make what your looking for I believe.
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1206


----------



## smurfe (Jun 26, 2009)

If you have ever listened to Podcasts you can find a couple here on cider. The Cider Revisited has more info. I listened to it but honestly didn't pay a whole lot attention to it. Might give you the info you need. You can download it or listen to it right from the site. 
http://thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/The-Jamil-Show/Page-2


----------



## Paradoxnightmare (Oct 5, 2013)

I know that this is an old posting but for anyone who is interested in making a sparkling bottle of cider you can always bottle in beer bottles and pasteurize at 190*. You just put it in 190*F water&hellip;take the water off the heat&hellip;wait ten minutes&hellip;store. That is how I do my skeeter pee.


----------

